# Priorities and cyclist in Netherlands



## Caggsie (Aug 19, 2008)

We are off to the Netherlands next week and would like to know the law on cyclist and priorities?

regards

Karen


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Cyclists are gods, general rules of the road don't apply. If you are in an accident with one, it's your fault no question , enjoy. 8O 

tony


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

In Belgium and Holland they have absolute right of way but generally they are on a separate cycle path. Where the path crosses a road you are expected to give way. 

If you get a chance then sit yourself at a corner cafe in a town and watch how it works. Or get your bike out and join in!

JohnW


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Better still a big turbo and false number plates!

C.


----------



## Caggsie (Aug 19, 2008)

Thanks Tony,

may seem a bit daft, but do they have priority say over traffic lights etc. Oh what about trams too?

Have been over previously, but as a flyer, never driven before so may seem a bit of a daft question. Just don't want to squish one!!!  

regards

Karen


----------



## framptoncottrell (Jan 6, 2006)

Watch the roundabouts! The cyclists have their own concentric roundabout around the one for cars, and it is easy to be concentrating on approaching motor vehicles and to miss the cyclists on the outside.

Always give way to cyclists. 

You'll find that cyclists are much more observant of traffic lights than in the UK where most urban cyclists seem to be suicidal.

The same applies in Belgium, and, I believe, in Denmark.

Never overtake a stationary tram. If it's moving and there's room, you can pass, but watch the tracks because you might lose your nose if they cut across and you are trying to get past.

Dr (musical, not medical) Roy


----------



## Caggsie (Aug 19, 2008)

Thanks folks for the info, off to Brugge too - how did you realise that Wizzo he he he.

Clive like the idea of false number plate - know where I can get them from?????

regards

Karen


----------



## cleo (Nov 17, 2007)

Shame it's not like that over here! I hate that phrase 'Cylclist in collision with ____ (enter vehicle of choice)' that makes it sound as if the cyclist initiated the crash.

Climbs off soapbox and sneaks away............................


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

I live in Holland and can shed some light on this:



Caggsie said:


> may seem a bit daft, but do they have priority say over traffic lights etc.


Officially not. Officially, cyclists have to follow the same rules as motorists. So they have to wait at red traffic lights, have to give way if so signposted, etc.

Inofficially, however, motorists should be aware of two simple rules regarding cyclists in Netherlands:

Either cyclists have the right of way. Or they just take it.  :wink:

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

cleo said:


> that makes it sound as if the cyclist initiated the crash.


But they usually do!

Either cycling in the road even though thousands have been spent on providing them with a safe route.

Or cycling at night in dark clothes on unlit roads with no lights whatsoever on the bike.

Or racing (sorry, sorry, sorry, time trialing) on busy A roads and in order to stay in the race (sorry, sorry, sorry, time trial) cutting across faster moving traffic at roundabouts and junctions.

Climbs off soapbox and cycles safely away using the kindly provided cycle way.............................


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Caggsie said:


> Thanks folks for the info, off to Brugge too - how did you realise that Wizzo he he he.
> Karen


Brugge is a good place to cycle watch. If you go up to T'Sand and watch the cars turning off the square they always look over their shoulders to see if a cyclist is going to go straight on.

JohnW


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

"Clive like the idea of false number plate - know where I can get them from????? "

Yes
That bloke at all the shows who does number plates has a non English trading address so is not confined by our laws. He will make up any plate you want. Try HRH1 and see how you get on.

C.


----------



## Caggsie (Aug 19, 2008)

Defo a job for other half then, he pootles along, I'm a bit agressive as I motorway lots, back and to to work.

Maybe should close my eyes until we get there  

Karen


----------



## tinkering (Dec 8, 2007)

Karen 

Always look LEFT before crossing any pavement or road  

Because you cannot hear then coming ..and when you say sorry in English they will reply in English..f!"£$£"!"£$%$£"!..Englander  

Les :wink:


----------



## cleo (Nov 17, 2007)

Stanner said:


> cleo said:
> 
> 
> > that makes it sound as if the cyclist initiated the crash.
> ...


Sweeping statement, I think!

There are bad cyclists as there are bad drivers, I know, but not the majority as you imply.

As for using cycle lanes, I went out last weekend with my sister who's a novice cyclist and kept to the cycle paths as much as we could but the amount of broken glass on them was rediculous and I ended up with a puncture! A different cycle path the next day and even more glass so I make no appologies for riding (while lit up like a xmas tree) on main roads which are regularly swept & maintained (and gritted if you like when its icy!)

It is not a legal requirement to use cyclepaths unless a particular highway prohibits cycles and there is an agreement between the Ministry of Transport and CTT (one of cyclings governing bodies) allowing time trials to take place.

Wanders off to don skinsuit & aerohelmet for 10am start!


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

Where cycle lanes intersect with roads often there will be dedicated traffic lights for the cyclists. Police can take the same view of red runners at these lights as they do for vehicles running red lights on the roads, if you do run a red light on the cycle lane be prepared for a 'talking to' or a fine if caught.


----------

